# N Scale Track



## Dcase (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm new to this and need a little help, what is the best track to use for going over a mountain ? 

Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You might want to elaborate on what you're thinking / asking a bit.

Real-life prototyping?
Minimal slippage / best traction?
Curve and contouring?


----------



## Dcase (Nov 7, 2010)

there will be a curve and what I'm trying to make a cut through a mountain.


----------

